# Need good, reliable, fast gaming router for PS3, XBOX360



## StevoK (Mar 29, 2009)

So basically I am getting new internet this week. Shaw cable High Speed Extreme (15mbps/download and 1mbps upload) and I'm lookin for a good router, one that will give me NAT 2 obviously, but also 4 bars in most games, and not degrade my frame rate ( i have been told internet can do this sometimes)

Here is one I am looking at, I'm not looking to spend tooooo much, but if I can get the one I want for about 60-70$ I will be happy. I'm from Canada, here is one I am looking at

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10107100&catid=19994

I can get that one for $60. Will that one meet my needs?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know if it's because of the currency difference between the US and Canada or they jacked up the price, but it says $79.99.

That router may work, and the D-link DIR-615 and DIR-655 routers should also work for your setup.


----------



## StevoK (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks, so the dir 625 is between the 615 and 655 i would assume? my friend has that one.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, although I don't have any experience using the DIR-625.


----------

